# entretien rétina



## DOuggy (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Avec quoi comptez-vous nettoyer votre écran rétina? Le chiffon fourni avec est très petit...
Utiliserez-vous des produits? La dalle me semble très fragile, je n'ose pas utiliser les produits vendus pour des écrans TV.


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Septembre 2012)

mmm Mackeeper ? 

Ok je sors...

Plus sérieusement, j'utilise un simple nettoyant doux pour vitre que je dépose sur un "papier ménage" avant de nettoyer délicatement l'écran. Après un petit coup avec le chiffon Apple et c'est propre. J'ai toujours fait comme cela depuis que j'ai des portables sans avoir de problèmes.


----------



## eryllion (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

J'utilise le chiffon fourni, ou l'un des chiffons que j'utilise sur mes lunettes.
Il arrive parfois qu'une petite tache ronde ne parte pas de suite, donc j'humidifie légèrement le bout du chiffon et elle s'en va. Je n'ai jamais eu besoin de forcer, toujours avec une main légère.

Je n'utilise pas de produit pour ma part. Je le fais souvent écran éteint pour bien voir le résultat.


----------



## DOuggy (15 Septembre 2012)

Voilà, c'est ça. Il y a de petites tâches qui partent moins facilement, qui semblent collées. Régulièrement. C'est pour celles là que je pense à un produit.
Quelqu'un sait en quelle matière est fait le revêtement de l'écran?


----------

